

Ask HN: Who do you go to for brochure design? - iuguy

We have an existing set of templates that we need some jazzing up on. They're functional, but not as aesthetic as they should be for marketing docs.<p>It's not a redesign, more an augmentation and continuation of existing design principles. Also, we use OpenOffice for a lot of our work. Any ideas/recommendations?
======
aaroneous
I have a friend who runs an indie design & print firm.
<http://www.danamediagroup.com> is his co and his name is Cameron. Let him
know Aaron sent you and I'm sure he'll giving you great pricing :]

